# A Few Pics From Our Family Vacation In Bevers Bend, OK



## texasroach (Jul 7, 2011)

Here are a few pics from our trip to Beaver's Bend, OK. We had a great time!!!


----------



## eelnoob (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice photos.


That last photo looks interesting.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the speckled eyes on the sand wasp. always awesome to see.


----------



## advan (Jul 12, 2011)

That first picture is awesome! :clap:


----------



## texasroach (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## texasroach (Jul 22, 2011)

Beavers Bend is situated in the Ouachita National Forest in McCurtain County Oklahoma , the area is full of public and privately owned accommodations, we stayed in the state park. The pictures are from the state park, which has access to the Lower Mountain Fork River, and broken bow lake which is a short drive from where we stayed. We also enjoyed driving north threw the mountains which have beautiful views of the forest.


























The Southern Bell Restaurant  which was converted from an actual train car which ran on the Southern Bell railroad line.






We also visited the Heavener Runestone State Park which houses one of the few rune stones found in North America.


----------

